
Modular robot reassembles itself when kicked apart (YT video) - raghus
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=uIn-sMq8-Ls
======
Xichekolas
I don't know about anyone else, but my first thought after watching this
was... Replicators!

Self assembling and repairing machines are pretty neat though. Anyone know
what kind of software techniques they used (if any) to make the parts work
together?

------
redorb
very neat, how about programming languages that not only find bugs but use a
discovery tree to try solutions and test them, then report back to you the
options (which include the option to do it manually) This already exist?

~~~
andyn
How would it tell the difference between desired and non-desired behavior?

------
dkokelley
My favorite part was the end (when it commits suicide). Still, this was very
cool to watch. I hope that this progresses very quickly. I want to see iRobot
style servants in my lifetime.

------
trekker7
T1000, version 0.1

